# Miniature Woodworking Tools



## minitool (Oct 18, 2011)

I am new to Lumberjocks, and am using Non-shop Talk as a way to introduce my interest in miniature woodworking tools. Since they use only a small quantity of wood (due to their size) they may not qualify for other topic areas. I began copying classic woodworking tools 10 years ago, focused primarily on Victorian era tools of European origin. So far I have made about 50 tools, most at 1/3 scale. My goal is to duplicate the original tool in design and function, selecting tools that I find personally interesting and/or attractive.

One of my recent projects is shown in the attached photo. It is a French Coachmaker's Plow Plane from about 1890. This tool was copied directly from an original after several failed attempts to shape the sweeping handle using only photographs.

I selected a small piece of PUTU JUMO for the handle because of its fine grain structure and color. I found the wood among turning blocks at an Oregon supplier and learned the it is also used by folks who make hunting bows. I use the same table-top machine tools on metal and wood parts, so I also like working with dense hard woods (ebony, cocobola, boxwood) which cut clean and hold a sharp edge.

I'd like to find others who enjoy reproducing tools of this period.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Great looking plane. I am anxious to see more. I have been getting into the metal side myself lately and have been working on my mini mill and lathe a lot.

Be sure to look at toolchap's stuff. His work is wonderful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice work;-) Welcome to LJ!


----------



## VillageCarpenter (Feb 25, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! At first I thought this was tools for making miniatures. But this is so much cooler. Really nice work. Are you going to post some more of them? Hope so.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautifully done. I'd love to see more as well!


----------



## minitool (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I have made 50+ different miniature tools, but










obviously some contain less wood than others. I posted the wedge-arm plow plane (left-rear in the photo) as my first project because it has the highest "wood content" and I'm trying to stay within the guidelines of Lumberjocks.

I continually search for tools with the combination of form, materials and function which convey the artistic talents of the designer, and these are the inspiration for my miniatures. There seems to be a "rich" period for such tools in Europe between 1850 and 1900 where form is neatly balanced against function, and those tools tell a much more interesting story to me. It's not just a sharp edge, but an expression of love for the tool itself. I think that same balance is reflected in much of the work that I see on this board.

































You folks do fine work!


----------

